

28 things people had achieved at the age of 28 - jacobwyke
http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2013/oct/16/28-things-people-had-pulled-off-at-the-age-of-28

======
joshguthrie
Since Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Kurt Cobain and Amy Winehouse
never got past 27, so I don't see why this list would even matter.

------
rasmusbe
Oh f*ck. I feel the pressure.

------
gazrogers
Life isn't a race.

